# Alright You Anole Experts...



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

An old friend of mine is asking me questions on behalf of one of her friends, and I'd just like some clarification and a bit of help, if possible, please 
A green anole was taken from the wild and put into this friend's vivarium in a biology class about a week ago. Age is unknown, as is sex, but we are referring to it as a 'he' over MSN so let's just keep with that.
The vivarium from what questions I have asked sounds alright - 10 gallon, live plants (though not sure what exactly), a small log for climbing and basking and stones as a substrate (not sure on what size but am asking... I know either way this is not ideal and have told her as such), sprayed to maintain humidity at 60-70%.
An issue is I have been told it's gone without sufficient UV and heating for a whole week (or so I have managed to ascertain, we're not 100% clear on this yet) - to what extent would this affect the poor thing?
I haven't been able to find out if it has eaten whilst in captivity yet but the new owner has decided upon crickets.

Now, onto the problem at hand they have. Apparently the little guy has turned brown, which we all know can be a strong indication of stress (no surprise really) and is now laying at the bottom of the vivarium, 'playing dead' - I wasn't aware they played dead? The girl basically wants to know if this anole is still alive or not (so basically if it's playing dead or if it actually _is_ dead)

I have been brutally honest to my messenger and said even if the poor thing is still alive, the chances of it remaining so are very small. It is probably stressed to Hell, riddled with parasites, and is older than what they think, not to mention the lack of heat and UV is probably a large contributing factor - I'd be surprised if it has eaten. I said a vet would be the best course of action, if only to put it out of its misery. Have I made a good call?
Is there anything else I can really say to help with the matter?

Please refrain from commenting on the cruelty and inhumanity of it all, taking it from its home and whatnot as I feel the same way, but what's been done cannot be undone, nor do we know if this animal was grabbed from its habitat or simply took up residence in a convenient suitcase and was accidentally brought over to the UK.

Thanks guys in advance,

~Sophie


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

most anoles for sale anywhere are wild caught.

to be honest feed some size two crickets a parasite paste and then the anole will eat these...if temps are ok and uv light is provided it should perk up...my anole sometimes behaves strangely like lying on the bottom looking almost black etc...then he is off on one being all mental soon after!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ambyglam said:


> most anoles for sale anywhere are wild caught.
> 
> to be honest feed some size two crickets a parasite paste and then the anole will eat these...if temps are ok and uv light is provided it should perk up...my anole sometimes behaves strangely like lying on the bottom looking almost black etc...then he is off on one being all mental soon after!


So there is a chance that this animal can be turned around?
I must admit it sounded pretty bleak when it was being described to me last night!


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

needs heat asap really even a heat mat on the side of the viv will work and the way i was told to keep anoles when i first got them to which they sucsessfully lived n bred for years but obv with uv aswell.

UV would be next and a basking spot of some sort would help loads.

As said nearly all anoles are wild caught some make it and some not. They bred redily in captivity but youngsters seam to be plagued with early deaths for unknown reasons and this is why they rarely appear for sale as captive bread.

Mine lived happily on dusted crix, roaches along with meal worms and the odd wax worm. The biggest prob with the stones is if there fairly large the crix will hide in them or very small there may be ingestation so paper towel for a while till its at full strength would be a good idea.

Males have a longer pointy face along with a red flap under the chin where as females have a shorter face and generally no dewlap or a very small one. Google some images and you'll get the ideas of the differences.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

toad650 said:


> needs heat asap really even a heat mat on the side of the viv will work and the way i was told to keep anoles when i first got them to which they sucsessfully lived n bred for years but obv with uv aswell.
> 
> UV would be next and a basking spot of some sort would help loads.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll pass the information on and try and get a little bit back... I did ask to be kept updated.
I wasn't aware most were wild caught, didn't know about the mortality rate in captive born young, what a shame 
Oh no I know how to distinguish the sexes myself, clear as day... it's just the owner of the anole in question has no idea herself and can't bloomin' describe it! :devil:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

send them google image links if your comunicating through messanger  : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll deviate from everything said previously

I assume since they have captured one in the wild they are in the USA, more then likely Florida?

I would assume the current temperature over there is still about 20 celcious, so ambient temperature is still fine. So heating is not an issue. You could produce a slightly higher basking spot using a low wattage heat lamp. This would aid digestion and create a temp gradient. However, due to the ambient temp without constant control it could quickly over heat. Over heating will cause a lot more problems than under heating. 

Tank and set up sound fine. Stones as a substrate are fine. 

UV is an important one. A high UV is a must something about 8-10% is what i use with all of mine. 

If you post up a picture i can tell you sex and give a good guess at age. Sexual dismorphism in anoles is easily noticeable. 

Diet wise, do we know how often and what it is begin fed, it will more then likely have a high parasite load so this could be an issue. Especially since the stress of capture at this time of year could stimulate higher stress levels, when the animals is trying to cool down for winter, which could cause the parasites to overrun the host, causing death. The latter idea is what I think has happened in the current situation. 

A brown anole doesn’t not mean anything in some situations, sometimes just like a cham they are a bit grump and be brown. Some of my breading females are are brown 60% of the time as they are always moody. 

PLaying dead, well that is a key point, anoles do not play dead. So my guess is that is is very near death. 

Hope that helps
Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

toad650 said:


> needs heat asap really even a heat mat on the side of the viv will work and the way i was told to keep anoles when i first got them to which they sucsessfully lived n bred for years but obv with uv aswell.
> 
> UV would be next and a basking spot of some sort would help loads.
> 
> ...


I have never had nor known anyone that has had poor surival rates in anole hatchlings. The normal cause of hathling death in anoles when i have observed them is due to the females not hainvg high enought calcium levels causing deformed babies which then perish. Not a reflection on yours but just a comment from my experience. This also occurs in beardies and leos where the females dont get enought calcium.

The reason you dont see many CB anoles is due to cost. Anoles to importers and wholesales on average cost about 50 pence. I have even seen some a lot cheaper. This is because they are captured by the thousand in the US as a pest and feeder item. They are then shipped over. They are easy to breed and raise however many people dont bother as there is no depands for the babies unless you are willing to give them away. Al the people I know who breed anoles have always had issues with selling babies and often give them away as so few people want them; they usually end up as feeders.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> I'll deviate from everything said previously
> 
> I assume since they have captured one in the wild they are in the USA, more then likely Florida?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have been able to confirm that the girl lives in the US, so ambient temps as you say would be fine.
I haven't had any updates with regards to whether or not it's got UV now, but I am still asking about it.
I would offer a picture if I could get one, but I am talking to my friend who is passing the information along, so it could be some time before I get one, if at all.
I did think that parasites would be a factor, and the stress compromising the immune system 
And I had a feeling they didn't play dead! It's nothing I've ever come across in reading, so I fear it is like you say - very near death 
I'll keep passing info along as I get it (if my friend keeps in contact with me), thanks for the help


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ophexis said:


> Thanks, I have been able to confirm that the girl lives in the US, so ambient temps as you say would be fine.
> I haven't had any updates with regards to whether or not it's got UV now, but I am still asking about it.
> I would offer a picture if I could get one, but I am talking to my friend who is passing the information along, so it could be some time before I get one, if at all.
> I did think that parasites would be a factor, and the stress compromising the immune system
> ...


Getting to the point I'll be blunt, I would say it's near death and dying. 

It would be slowing down at this time of year any way. It will naturally be full of parasites. It could have even had something wrong with it as healthy anoles would not really be very active this time of year. 

As such I would say that the stress of capture has caused the parasite load to over run the anole, which has basically cause it to die. I would advice them to relsease it where they found it. As if the stress level lowers it may, a big may, recover naturally. Taking it to the vets will only increase the stress factor. 

If they want anoles. Get the set up right first and aim to capture health anoles voer the summer months as this way they stand the best chance of a) getting a health anole and b) minimising stress levels thus keeping them alive

Jay


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> Getting to the point I'll be blunt, I would say it's near death and dying.
> 
> It would be slowing down at this time of year any way. It will naturally be full of parasites. It could have even had something wrong with it as healthy anoles would not really be very active this time of year.
> 
> ...


I'll pass that down the chain, thanks for your help.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ophexis said:


> I'll pass that down the chain, thanks for your help.


If there is anything else feel free to pm me incase I miss this thread


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> If there is anything else feel free to pm me incase I miss this thread


No worries I'll try to keep you updated


----------

